# German Researchers Develop Fluoride-Based Battery



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

News Bot said:


> Lithium-free fluoride battery concept would allow for energy densities up to ten fold greater than current lithium-ion chemistries.
> 
> More...


If any battery like this ever comes to market it will be the instant death of the internal combustion engine.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd be interested to see what the cycle life and charge/discharge rates look like.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

It sounds theoretical. It doesn't sound as if they have a working battery yet.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Not even a lab sample? So it only works on paper? It seems strange they would report on this without doing any lab testing at all.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

wow these sound really good and you know at least your batteries won't get cavities 

Seriously, I wish any of these so called breakthroughs came with charts and a video demo on how they do. You know, patent that darn thing and show us what you got. Using words like "in the future", "lab" and "for the first time" doesn't really help either.

JR


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Believe it or not, I found this article only links to EVWORLD. Most articles that come through here at least can be linked back to an actual news agency of some sort. I could not even find information on it on the KIT website from their own school.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Another user found this:

http://www.kit.edu/visit/pi_2011_8281.php

They posted about it here:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/flouride-batteries-64735.html


----------

